# Hellsehen



## SuperSaurfang (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab Vorgestern ein Kristallkugel von meiner Tante vererbt bekommen.(Toll oder?)
 	Und jetzt kann ich in die Zukunft gucken. 

 Da dachte ich mir ich gucke für DICH in die Kristallkugel und beantworte DIR deine Frage was dich in so in der Zukunft erwartet. 

Du kannst fragen wer 2020 Deutschermeister wird ob du Lotto gewinnst(oder Lotto Zahlen von Morgen) oder ob du im Beruf erfolgreich bist etc. Fragen in Sache Liebe und Freundschaft beantworte ich nicht! Ach und bevor ich es vergesse ich weiß nicht ob es zu 100% wahr wird was ich vorraus Sage 

So und nun her mit euren Fragen



> Wenn die Mayas mit dem 21.12.2012 rech haben, wie werden wir alle sterben?



Ja wir werden alle sterben  Die Erde wird sich Spalten. Donner und Blitze beherrschen die luftigen Höhen. Die Vulkane werden alle Feuer speien und der Dritte Weltkrieg wird ausbrechen der Atom Krieg 
Aber:
Wenn du zum Buddismus wechselst und nach Tibet gehst wirst du überleben 

Ps ich editiere die antworten hier rein damit ihr nichtr lange suchen müsst​


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Haben die Mayas mit dem 21.12.2012 recht?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Mayas mit dem 21.12.2012 rech haben, wie werden wir alle sterben?


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Werde ich morgen einen Tag älter sein?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2010)

werde ich ab morgen auch eine kugel haben um die ganzen fragen beantworten zu können, oder bleibt das dir vorbehalten?


----------



## Strate (13. Oktober 2010)

Wird es heute im WoW Client zu einer Total überlastung kommen weil 12Mio Typen es downloaden +Installieren+ Einloggen +Die Server mit ihren Skillungen + Spam im /2 nach" Hä was geht denn Jetzt?!?!" belasten? 
Obwohl das kann ich auch mir so schon denken^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe einfach mal ein paar Antworten, der TE kann dann sagen ob ich Recht hatte. 

*Haben die Mayas mit dem 21.12.2012 recht?*

Nein. Geh aber lieber auf Nummer sicher und grab dich ein halbes Jahr vorher in ein tiefes Loch ein mit reichlich Proviant*
*

*Wenn die Mayas mit dem 21.12.2012 rech haben, wie werden wir alle sterben?*

Falls sie Recht haben, ja.*
*

*Werde ich morgen einen Tag älter sein?*

Nein. Du wirst erst 24 Stunden, nachdem du die frage gestellt hast einen Tag älter sein.*
*

*werde ich ab morgen auch eine kugel haben um die ganzen fragen beantworten zu können, oder bleibt das dir vorbehalten?*

Nein, außer du wohnst in einer Gegend mit vielen Jugendbanden, die dir dann eine Kugel irgendwo hinschießen. Oder du kaufst dir eine Glas/Plastikkugel. Mit beidem wirst du wohl eher nicht hellsehen können.

*Wird es heute im WoW Client zu einer Total überlastung kommen weil 12Mio Typen es downloaden +Installieren+ Einloggen +Die Server mit ihren Skillungen + Spam im /2 nach" Hä was geht denn Jetzt?!?!" belasten? 
Obwohl das kann ich auch mir so schon denken^^*


Nein. Blizzard ist auf sowas vorbereitet. Wenn du natürlich jetzt 12 Mio. Spieler anstacheln kannst, zu Spammen und so viel wie möglich Traffic zu verursachen, dann ja.


----------

